# What's Wrong with Going Off Topic?



## Lefty (May 27, 2013)

I figure this is the forum to post this in, so here it is: why do people get so bent out of shape over a thread going off topic? If it's getting silly, or ridiculous, then yes, I agree - get back to the point. However, I've seen it countless times, and it always pisses me off when someone gets their noses out of joint over a tangential conversation. This is how we learn a lot of new information, techniques, etc and it's just the natural flow of communicating with others. I'm the kind of guy who can sit in a coffee shop, or on a patio for hours, talking with the same person, and you know what? I like it! 

Maybe next time a thread goes askew we should all just stop replying at all, and kill the thread. 

Speaking of thread, I often find myself marveling at Nike's Dry-Fit material, because it feels incredibly soft and tightly knit. I've wondered if it might be a very fine, yet high thread count, unlike Adidas' which seems to hurt my nipples when I run. Actually, a funny thing happened the other day, when I was running. I really had to burp for about the first kilometre (.6 miles), but the burp wouldn't come up. FINALLY, I let out a huge belch and I swear, I felt 10 pounds lighter. Anyway, the weirdest part is, it kinda tasted like vanilla ice cream, but I hadn't had any ice cream in over a week! This got me thinking, "is it still ice cream if it's melted, or is it now just vanilla flavored milk"?


----------



## Jmadams13 (May 27, 2013)

I agree. I too am a "coffee hop sitter" and hate when people get their panties wadded up over the direction of a conversation changing. 

Your story made my morning, and directly shows the flow people get bitchy about.


----------



## chinacats (May 27, 2013)

I prefer to ride my bike.


----------



## Mrmnms (May 27, 2013)

Anyone going to a parade today? Hope the nipples are ok.


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 27, 2013)

Gotta put some Band-Aids on those nips lefty!


----------



## mainaman (May 27, 2013)

Use some tape to cover those nipples, I heard it works well.


----------



## Sambal (May 27, 2013)

I suppose it's about balance and common sense. I can easily tolerate and often even enjoy diversions, meanderings, tangential thoughts, asides, ventings and downright loony guffaws. I like it when a discussion grows sort of organically rather than be constricted to the straight and narrow as prescribed by the OP. But it has to have some sparkle or new information or that 'something' to offer to the mix. 

However as a newcomer to this forum there have been times I've been frustrated when doing some back reading on a certain topic only to find that the thread had been shunted very early on away from the tagged topic to a totally different direction altogether. So from an archival point of view it might appear to be lacking in discipline if threads veer off topic often enough to irritate. 

I also think the general quality of the 'talent' in any forum is important. The higher the 'talent' the more latitude it can afford without going stupid. It seems to me that on KKF the 'talent' is evident not only in the expertise but also in the level of behaviour and respect that most members show for each other. So, if a thread sometimes take the long way home, well so be it, I can enjoy the ride. 

Now you'll have to excuse me, I have a beautiful foot long lotus root waiting for me on my cutting board . . .


----------



## tkern (May 27, 2013)

I was friends with a guy that called 911 because he thought he was having a heart attack. Ambulance came, put him on a stretcher and that jolt caused him to burp very loudly and long. He felt fine afterwards. A little gas goes a long way.


----------



## bkultra (May 27, 2013)

How do you feel about frilly toothpicks? Im FOR em!


----------



## Lefty (May 27, 2013)

You wouldn't believe some of the calls I've had. I can't give details, but think "extra large slushee, 5 taquitos, bike ride home", for one. 

The funny thing about the sore nipples is, I'm not one of those dudes with huge ones. I do know a few guys with gynecomastia, and I've wondered how they exercise without taping them down. But that's neither here nor there. But, then again, where are we talkin about, anyways? I assumed Canada.


----------



## Lucretia (May 27, 2013)

A Møøse once bit my sister ...

No realli! She was Karving her initials on the møøse with the sharpened end of an interspace tøøthbrush given her by Svenge - her brother-in-law - an Oslo dentist and star of many Norwegian møvies: "The Høt Hands of an Oslo Dentist", "Fillings of Passion", "The Huge Mølars of Horst Nordfink".


----------



## labor of love (May 27, 2013)

Lefty said:


> I figure this is the forum to post this in, so here it is: why do people get so bent out of shape over a thread going off topic? If it's getting silly, or ridiculous, then yes, I agree - get back to the point.


I like the silly ridiculous off topic stuff myself. sometimes we take ourselves a little too seriously and it shows from time to time in these threads. nothing kills the animosity in the room like a touch of off topic silliness.
That being said, is anybody else dissappointed with the direction Mad Men has taken this season? And I was waiting around all last night for the new Game of Thrones episode to come out so I could download it, but to no avail. Did they take a week off or something? Im about to sit back, relax, and dive into season 4 of arrested developement.


----------



## brainsausage (May 27, 2013)

You should cut nipple holes into all of your jogging gear Lefty. Function over fashion, and you'll get a little more ventilation to boot. No more sweaty nips!


----------



## xuz (May 27, 2013)

What I really want to know is why they don't sell popcorn on a thin skewer. All them grease on my hand is causing havoc! Also, I've been wondering if I put nutritional yeast on my popcorn, whether that will cancel the heart-clogging ability of the popcorn. The nutri-yeast combined with the skewer could revolutionize popcorn stands at the movie theatres.


----------



## mr drinky (May 27, 2013)

I like nipples.

k.


----------



## Zwiefel (May 27, 2013)

xuz said:


> What I really want to know is why they don't sell popcorn on a thin skewer. All them grease on my hand is causing havoc! Also, I've been wondering if I put nutritional yeast on my popcorn, whether that will cancel the heart-clogging ability of the popcorn. The nutri-yeast combined with the skewer could revolutionize popcorn stands at the movie theatres.



Excellent. :goodpost:

Lefty, your post reminded me of this one time when I kept trying to daydream, but my mind kept wandering.


----------



## labor of love (May 27, 2013)

brainsausage said:


> You should cut nipple holes into all of your jogging gear Lefty. Function over fashion, and you'll get a little more ventilation to boot. No more sweaty nips!


this should be a thing. make it happen!


----------



## Lefty (May 27, 2013)

You guys ever get chafing in your shorts when you exercise?


----------



## Lucretia (May 27, 2013)

Lefty said:


> You guys ever get chafing in your shorts when you exercise?



No. But my back gets tired.


----------



## labor of love (May 27, 2013)

Lefty said:


> You guys ever get chafing in your shorts when you exercise?



i see where your going with this...maybe cut a hole in your jogging shorts while youre at it? full custom jogging gear!
i use fancy jogging shorts that have built in underwear, sorta like swimming trunks which reduces any chances of potential chafing.


----------



## Mike9 (May 27, 2013)

Lefty said:


> You guys ever get chafing in your shorts when you exercise?



I get that when I'm teching a show sometimes. Especially when I'm climbing in and out of my bucket a lot and when I'm climbing to the catwalks and down dozens of times a day. 

As for nipples - I used to have that problem sometimes when I was a carpenter. I wore suspenders on my tool belt and they would rub through my T-shirt when it was hot. Especially when we were framing, sheathing and rocking - especially over head.


----------



## SpikeC (May 27, 2013)

I did not sign up for the forum to talk about motorcycles! Butt now that the topic has come up, Allstate insurance, the company that the woman who knocked my bike down has(had?) has finally settled with me after almost 3 weeks! And they are paying me full value for my bike! And I found an even better example of the bike on Craigslist! I am going to see it tomorrow!


----------



## Lefty (May 27, 2013)

Now that's great news, Spike!

I miss Dan Rather.


----------



## labor of love (May 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;jWkMhCLkVOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWkMhCLkVOg[/video]


----------



## Mike9 (May 27, 2013)

Hey wait a minute - is that Stipe fella wearing a Commie T-shirt in that thar video?

Radio Head was on ACL the other night . . . I had to turn it off.


----------



## tkern (May 27, 2013)

Corn starch?


----------



## Jmadams13 (May 27, 2013)

Powdered sugar?


----------



## tk59 (May 27, 2013)

Thread jacking sucks when someone says something useful and unrelated to the original topic but later on you can't find it.


----------



## labor of love (May 27, 2013)

Mike9 said:


> Hey wait a minute - is that Stipe fella wearing a Commie T-shirt in that thar video?
> 
> Radio Head was on ACL the other night . . . I had to turn it off.



dude, im pretty sure its a heineken shirt:confusedsign:


----------



## panda (May 27, 2013)

i like popsicles, especially the real ones with no artificial flavors. by popsicles i mean ice cubes made with fruit juice for use in adult beverages.


----------



## tkern (May 27, 2013)

Jmadams13 said:


> Powdered sugar?



Not to prevent chaffing. No one needs simple syrup in their pants or brassiere.


----------



## Mike9 (May 27, 2013)

labor of love said:


> dude, im pretty sure its a heineken shirt:confusedsign:



You say "pretty sure", but are you 100% sure . . . might be a matter nat'nal security.


----------



## xuz (May 28, 2013)

I cnduo't bvleiee taht I culod aulaclty uesdtannrd waht I was rdnaieg. Unisg the icndeblire pweor of the hmuan mnid, aocdcrnig to rseecrah at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dseno't mttaer in waht oderr the lterets in a wrod are, the olny irpoamtnt tihng is taht the frsit and lsat ltteer be in the rhgit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it whoutit a pboerlm. Tihs is bucseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey ltteer by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Aaznmig, huh? Yaeh and I awlyas tghhuot slelinpg was ipmorantt! See if yuor fdreins can raed tihs too.


----------



## panda (May 28, 2013)

that was easy to read. however when people try to intentionally misspell words into some kind of ebonics jibberish thinking that they are kool it gives me a headache trying to read that crap (which i cant even decipher most of it) and makes me want to slap the offenders.


----------



## Crothcipt (May 28, 2013)

When I was in Jr. high I had a problem with my nipps. being sore. My mom thinking it was a growing up thing took me to a doctor. The doc. had no idea what the problem was. About 10 years ago I had read about this problem and said out loud. "Finally a diagnosis" 

Just kidding I figured the football (american) jersey was the culprit. After that its always been cotton shirts.


----------



## rdpx (May 30, 2013)

I am looking to buy a kitchen knife. Can you give me some advice please?


----------



## tkern (May 30, 2013)

rdpx said:


> I am looking to buy a kitchen knife. Can you give me some advice please?



Go to vitoriassecret.com type "stabby things" into the search box and it will lead you to the knife you ultimately desire.


----------



## Zwiefel (May 30, 2013)

tkern said:


> Go to vitoriassecret.com type "stabby things" into the search box and it will lead you to the knife you ultimately desire.



I think you meant, "intimately desire" <ahem>


----------

